# DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig



## markus_MMA (31 August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin echt am verzweifeln.

Ich habe auf unsere Telefonrechung geschaut und bin fast umgefallen.
Juli 130.- Euro
Aug 320 Euro
Sep 320 Euro

SNT-Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG
Internet GamePayment
www.wurzelimp....de
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 80074

in der nächsten
0900 www. infin. de
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 63698
Internet GamePayment
www.wurzelimp....de
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 80074

in der letzten
0900 www. infin. de
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer: 63698

Was soll ich machen. Bin total am Ende.
Ja mein Sohn hatte einen Account bei Wurzelim... hat aber niemals irgendewelche Kostenpflichte Sachen genutzt. Dazu müsste er ein 0900 Nummer gewählt haben. Auf meiner Telefonanlage kann ich auch keine solche Nummern finden. Wie kommt sowas zustande ?

Die haben direkt mit Inkasso gedroht und Gebühren wenn ich mein Rechnungen zurückziehe.

Was soll ich machen. Bin am Ende 

Danke

Markus


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Möglicherweise ein Abo, das bedeutet, dass die Beträge auf der Rechnung erscheinen, ohne dass die Nummer angewählt wurde. Dringend EVN besorgen (evtl. rückwirkend)

Kuck mal hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...gen-zu-11865-auf-der-rechnung.html#post261565

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 21:41:28 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 21:32:34 ----------

@alle
Googelt mal nach Wurzelimpe*** und gratis-pay

Ich glaube, mir wird es gerade sehr, sehr übel...

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Browsergame#Wurzelimperium



> Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen verzichten die Browsergames jener häufig international agierender Firmen vollkommen auf gutes Gameplay sowie ein ausgereiftes Fairnesssystem. Dies wird dadurch kompensiert, dass die Zielgruppe hauptsächlich aus Kiddies besteht, die noch nie ein anderes Browserspiel gesehen haben und von der gerenderten Grafik solcher Spiele absolut überwältigt sind. Es ist dann nicht mehr lange, bis die Telefonrechnung ansteigt, da der Gamer ständig die 0900-Nummer anruft, um sich seinen Premium-Account zu verlängern und so noch besser zu werden.



ich würde mich an Deiner Stelle an lokale Medien/Politiker wenden. Dieser Dreck von Onlinegameabzocke von Kindern muß an der Wuzel gepackt werden und mit Stumpf und Stiel ausgerottet werden.

siehe dazu (entfernt) die Sache mit den Pferdeseiten...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/52310-09005-abgezockt.html#post237978

Damals hat der Bayrische Rundfunk im Radio eine Warnung gebracht. Da kann ich gerne Kontakte vermitteln. Damals konnte der betroffene Vater nach meiner Erinnerung eine Teilzahlung erreichen. Nimm Dir einen Rechtsanwalt oder gehe zur Verbraucherberatung. Ich hoffe, dass sich hier mitlesende Anwälte bei Dir melden.

Hier ist der Beitrag des Bayrischen Rundfunks (man muß etwas vorspulen)
http://gffstream-3.vo.llnwd.net/e1/...11_55_46_podcast_b2_notizbuchservice150_a.mp3


----------



## Bine (31 August 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Hi!

Also ich habe eine ca. 1 Jahr Kapiregnum gespielt und mein Sohn Kampf um Mittelerde. Beide Seiten sind unten als Banner auf der Wurzelimp...de Seite erwähnt.

Man kann dort einen Premiumacount erwerben für 2,-EUR im Monat. Dadurch hat man gewisse Vorzüge. Keine Werbung bei Kampf um Mittelerde und bei Kapi mehr Lagerplätze etc. Wir sind da beide in keine Abofalle getappt.

Man kann auch coins kaufen um gewisse Vorteile zu haben. Per Handy 4,99 EUR pro Anruf (ich habe mich mal eben mit einem Künstlernamen angemeldet) dafür gibt es dann 40 dieser Münzen. 320/5 = 64 = 2560 coins
Damit kann man eine ganze Menge anstellen.

Meinst Du er hat wirklich 64 mal im Monat coins bestellt?
Der Einzelnachweis dürfte weiterhelfen und natürlich ein gutes offenes Gespräch mit dem Buben ohne ihm die Ohren lang zu ziehen. Sowas kommt in den besten Familien vor. 

Ich schätze mal, dass er wirklich 2-3mal bei den Wurzeln coins bestellt hat und beim dritten Posten so ein Klingeltonabo erwischt hat. 

Das offene Gespräch hilft Dir deinem Sohn den Abodienst zu entlocken, den man dann abbestellen kann. Je nach dem wie alt dein Sohn ist kann man das Bezahlen ev. aussitzen mit einem Brief wo man erklärt, dass die Eltern beim Minderjährigen diesem Vertrag nicht zugestimmt haben, was die Anbieter normalerweise tun müssen und damit musst Du nicht zahlen. (Angabe ohne Gewähr weil kein AW) Lies dich mal hier durch und Du wirst den richtigen weg finden. 

Immer cool bleiben und bitte auch nicht deswegen deinem Sohn zu sehr zusetzen aber er sollte an dem weiteren Geschehen um aus der Sache wieder raus zu  kommen teilhaben. 
Mittlerweile bin ich von uns zwei, der der in sowas eher neudappt als mein Sohn. Sowas ist eine gute Erfahrung, die den Charakter stählt und Vater und Sohn zusammenschweißt. Eine Chance sozusagen. 

Gruß

Bine


----------



## markus_MMA (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Hallo,

ich nochmal.

Habe bei besagten Firmen angerufen um zu erfahren, wann die letzten Anrufe waren. 

Angeblich hat Jemand (Unser Wählgeist) etliche male die 0900 Nummer zur einer bestimmten Uhrzeit angerufen.
Dumm nur das alle meine Jungs zur besagten Zeit, das Bett, wegen einer Erkältung gehüttet haben. Es kann also keiner gewesen sein.

Desweiteren habe ich meine Jungs mal ins Gebet genommen.
100 % war es keiner meiner Jungs. Ich weiss das ich mich auf meine Jungs verlassen kann.

Handy geht eh nicht, da nur ich eins habe und das ist von der Firma.



Gruß

Markus


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*



markus_MMA schrieb:


> Habe bei besagten Firmen angerufen


 bitte genauer: wo angerufen? Bei infin? Bei SNT?


> Angeblich hat Jemand (Unser Wählgeist) etliche male die 0900 Nummer zur einer bestimmten Uhrzeit angerufen.


Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Falls nein: Besorgen!


> Dumm nur das alle meine Jungs zur besagten Zeit, das Bett, wegen einer Erkältung gehüttet haben. Es kann also keiner gewesen sein.


Also ich kann bei Erkältung sehr gut telefonieren 


> Desweiteren habe ich meine Jungs mal ins Gebet genommen.
> 100 % war es keiner meiner Jungs. Ich weiss das ich mich auf meine Jungs verlassen kann.


aber sie haben doch dieses Spiel gespielt. Kann man das nicht im account nachschauen? Da würde ich mich mal schlau machen. Der Anruf bei der 0900 dient doch (im "Normalfall") dazu, coins bei WI zu kaufen. Wo sind diese coins denn dann? Wem wurden die gut geschrieben? Ich würde mal den WI support fragen, wie das funktioniert.
Oder bei infin:
infin-online.de/micropayment/engine/mphotline/index_tan.php

Könnte es sein, dass in der Rechnung "WI" steht, die coins aber nicht direkt von WI gekauft wurden?
Ich habe keine Ahnung von solchgen Spielen, frage nur ins Blaue hinein. Ich werde wohl keine Zeit haben, mich da tiefer einzuarbeiten (bei diesem Pferdespiel hatte ich mich damals aus Interesse angemeldet)

*Bitte Deine Söhne, evtl. bestehende accounts bei WI nicht zu löschen. Die braucht man evtl. noch zur Rekonstruktion*


----------



## markus_MMA (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Hallo,

ich habe bei infin.de angerufen.
Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis habe ich beantragt.
Die Account bei WI habe ich in der Panik alle gelöscht, da keiner hier nachvollziehen kann wie die 0900 Anrufe zustande gekommen sind.

Habe gerade nochmal meinen Sohn mit meiner Frau ins Gebet genommen und ihm mit allen Einzelheiten konfrontiert. 
Auch mit der Tatsache das ich mich ziemlich weit aus den Fenster lehne wenn ich behaupte das ich mich zu 100 % auf ihm verlassen muss. 
Ich sage es nur so. Er hat unter Tränen gesagt das er NIEMALS diese 0900 gewählt hat. 

Fast schade. Es hätte vieles erklärt und wir wären mit einen Blauen Auge davongekommen.
Nun bin ich wieder am Anfang.

Könnte man mit Accountklau auch die 0900 Nummer nutzen und sie einen anderen Telefonanschluss zuweisen ?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Mist... wenn diese dummen coins auf dem account noch da wären, wüsste man wenigstens, dass irgendjemand sie für diesen account gekauft hat.
Wenn Deine Söhne die Wahrheit sagen, bin ich ratlos.


----------



## markus_MMA (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Hallo,

habe ich das richtig verstanden, das ich einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht vom meinen Telefonanbieter (Der Rosa Riese) benötige, sondern von SNT ?
Soweit ich die nette Dame aus Bonn verstanden habe steht dort nur der Gesamtposten. 
Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis würde dann ja von SNT kommen.
Aber die können sich ja irgendwas ausdenken. Wer kontrolliert die ?

 Gruß
 Markus


----------



## cicojaka (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

So da isser. Das wären 5 Euro pro Anruf. Ob es da noch andere Zahlungsweisen (Abo???) gibt, kann ich erst heute abend rausfinden. Ich habe nichts gesehen. Es muß wohl jemand angerufen haben. Wer auch immer. Der Zwerg wahrscheinlich, der kuckt schon so fies. Frage mal deinen Sohn, was er bei dem Spiel genau gemacht hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Der Jugendschutzbeauftragte der WI-Betreiberfirma Upjers ist übrigens Experte für virtuelle Welten. Dabei interessiert er sich offenbar besonders dafür, welche (neuen) Formen von Kriminalität an der Grenze zwischen virtueller und realer Welt entstehen - z.B., wenn ein User viel Geld in ein Rollenspiel investiert und dann wird sein account gehackt - oder wenn Jugendliche überfallen werden und nicht Geld hergeben sollen, sondern spezielle (virtuelle) Gegenstände eines Rollenspiels.

Echte Polizisten jagen virtuelle Diebe ? Handakte WebLAWg

Google mal nach dem Namen des Anwalts, der hat noch ein paar interessante Aussagen gemacht. Vielleicht sollte man den Herren mal als Experten interviewen und ihn fragen, was er von der millionenfachen realen Abzocke von Kindern und Jugendlichen durch solche virtuellen Rollenspiele hält.

Pferdeseiten, Gärtnerseiten, virtuelles Aquarium - vor diesem ganzen Müll muß man Kinder bewahren, die Erwachsenen, die das brauchen, sind hier nicht mein Thema...

Und dann hab ich da natürlich immer noch das Problem, dass ja niemand die Nummer angerufen haben will. Komische Sache. Meine Kritik an diesem virtuellen Schnickschnack gilt aber allgemein.


----------



## Bine (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Hi!

Also mir tun die Buben leid. 

Nach längerem Philosophieren komme ich zu folgenden logischen Schlüssen:

1.) google findet über WI und Abzocke eher nichts. 
2.) über die Bezahlfirma, die das ganze übernimmt dagegen einiges

3.) den Account kann man wohl hacken aber telefonieren kann man nur über den Anschluss, der auch die Rechnung kriegt. Der Hacker kann sich also nur selbst eine Rechnung machen.

Ich tippe hier einfach mal auf Schlamperei von der einschlägig verdächtigen Dienstleistungsfirma SNT-Multiconnect GmbH & Co.KG. Wer weiß, vielleicht hat es denen irgendwo in die Datenbank eingeschlagen. Meiner einer wohnt z.B. plötzlich in einer Straße, die es gar nicht gab. Und am Ende war dieser falsche Eintrag nicht nur im Telefonbuch sondern auch im Grundbuchamt, einfach so. Niemand weiß wieso, aber bis das wieder stimmt dauert deutlich länger als die Falschverbesserung......

Upjers kann ganz gut ohne Abzocke leben, sie haben eher einen Ruf zu verteidigen damit es weiter so läuft. Deshalb würde ich zügig mit dem Betreiber des WI Kontakt aufnehmen. Vielleicht können die die Accounts auch noch retten. Sie werden garantiert Sicherungen vornehmen. Möglicherweise hat Üpjers sogar großes Interesse daran, dass die Sache unauffällig aus der Welt geschafft wird und trennt sich gerne von Partnern, die den Ruf schädigen. Die haben 35 server am laufen, die haben was zu verlieren. Aber zuerst mal leise, höflich und zuvorkommend Kontakt aufnehmen und auf keinen Fall vorschnell zahlen!!

Gruß

Bine


----------



## Teleton (1 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Hi Bine, den "vom Gesetzgeber vorgesehenen" Weg für Einwendungen gegen Telefonrechnungen findest Du in §45i TKG. Bevor Du Kulanz und sonstige Reglungen mit den beteiligten Firmen suchst halte den dortigen Weg ein sonst bist Du schon aus formalen Gründen raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Also, um vielleicht ein bisschen Klarheit schaffen zu können möchte ich hier etwas beitragen! Ich bin auf diesen Thread über das Forum von WI aufmerksam geworden!

Ich spiele WI seit etwa 6 Wochen und konnte somit da schon etwas tiefer hineinblicken!

GratisPay & Co. hat mit diesen Fall absolut nichts zutun, kann auch gar nicht, da es erst mitte August installiert wurde auf den Servern von Upjers. In diesem Fall hat das Problem aber schon im Juli begonnen... somit: Das fällt komplett weg.

Infin-Payment ist eine Zahlungsmethode die wie folgt funktioniert: Bei WI gibt es ein extra Fenster mit vielen Zahlungsmethoden für Coins... wählt man nun Infin-Payment (die Coins werden via 0900 Nummer bezahlt) aus, öffent sich ein Fenster mit der besagten 0900 Nummer. Sobald man den Anruf tätigt, wird ein TAN-Code durchgegeben, den man anschließend in direkt das Fenster eingeben muss. Sobald das geschehen ist, werden die soeben bezahlten Coins gutgeschrieben! Es steht ausdrücklich dort, dass KEIN Abo abgeschlossen wird!

Was ist nun also verkehrt an diesen Fall hier? Bei der Registration von WI werden keinerlei Daten abgefragt... schon gar nicht die Telefonnummer! Wie soll Infin-Payment also an deine Telefonnummer gekommen sein, wenn nicht jemand doch diese Rufnummer gewählt hat?

Ich kenne deine Kinder nicht, somit kann ich mir kein Urteil erlauben... aber es ist schon etwas seltsam. Mag sein, dass wirklich ein Fehler vorliegt aber Infin-Payment muss trotzdem irgendwie an die Nummer gekommen sein (in Verbindung mit WI!). Und das funktioniert eigentlich nur über den besagten Schritt oben den ich angeführt habe.

Dein Telefonanbieter kann dir aufjedenfall jedes einzelne Telefonat auflisten, damit wäre dann aufjedenfall geklärt, ob, wann und wie oft diese Nummer tatsächlich gewählt wurde oder ob da ein Fehler von Infin-Payment vorliegt.

Seltsam ist es schon... vorallem, dass bereits für September eine so hohe Rechnung vorhanden ist - soviele Coins kann kein Mensch innerhalb eines Tages bestellen/vertelefonieren. Irgendwas läuft da aufjedenfall schief!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Gratis-Pay hat nichts mit diesem Fall zu tun, das ist richtig. Trotzdem halte ich Gratis-Pay für eine große Gefahr und upjers tut sich damit definitiv keinen Gefallen. Das Ansehen der Firma wird darunter leiden. Mag sein, dass sich dies ökonomisch trotzdem rechnet - das interessiert mich aber nicht.

Bleibt die infin-Payment-Abrechnung: Dabei handelt es sich im Prinzip um ein jahrelang gebräuchliches Abrechnungsmodell (paybycall), das ein Mißbrauchspotential *hat*, welches ich hier aber nach *nicht erkennen kann*. Dies sage ich ganz deutlich, damit es keine Mißverständnisse gibt. Der Preis ist deutlich angegeben und es gibt nur sehr vereinzelt Meldungen, dass etwas nicht richtig funktioniert. Dafür gibt es einen support und das klappt alles scheinbar reibungslos. Wenn es anders wäre, müsste es wesentlich mehr Meldungen geben.

Bleibt die Frage, was mit den Coins passiert ist. Wenn der account gelöscht ist, kann man das - so steht es jedenfalls bei WI - nicht mehr kontrollieren. Ob das so ist, weiß ich nicht, da müsste man upjers fragen. Wenn dann auf dem account keine coins sind, bedeutet das noch nicht viel, denn es könnte ja ein weiterer account bestehen. Nur: upjers und/oder wird ja wohl ein Log haben über die Zahlungsvorgänge und wird daher genau sagen können, wann von welcher Nummer aus welche coins für welchen account bezahlt wurden. 

Ok, dann würde irgendwann feststehen, dass die Nummern anscheinend von dem Anschluß aus angerufen wurden. Tja, und dann???

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 14:22:57 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 14:19:59 ----------




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Infin-Payment ist eine Zahlungsmethode die wie folgt funktioniert: Bei WI gibt es ein extra Fenster mit vielen Zahlungsmethoden für Coins... wählt man nun Infin-Payment (die Coins werden via 0900 Nummer bezahlt) aus, öffent sich ein Fenster mit der besagten 0900 Nummer. Sobald man den Anruf tätigt, wird ein TAN-Code durchgegeben, den man anschließend in direkt das Fenster eingeben muss. Sobald das geschehen ist, werden die soeben bezahlten Coins gutgeschrieben! Es steht ausdrücklich dort, dass KEIN Abo abgeschlossen wird!


Dass es kein Abo ist, ist uns hier schon klar geworden.

-->


cicojaka schrieb:


> Das wären 5 Euro pro Anruf. Ob es da noch andere Zahlungsweisen (Abo???) gibt, kann ich erst heute abend rausfinden. Ich habe nichts gesehen.




Außerdem noch eine Bemerkung: Es geht mir darum, dass hier Kinder und Jugendliche Rechnungen produzieren können. Diese Firmen stellen einfach so einen Müll ins Netz und die Eltern sollen zahlen - das ist skandalös. Das komplette Risiko wird auf die Eltern übertragen, ohne dass diese darüber Bescheid wissen. Warum lassen sich die dummen deutschen Eltern das eigentlich bieten?

Ob da noch mehr dahinter steckt, immerhin sind coins bares Geld wert, wissen wir nicht. Es ist aber äußerst unwahrscheinlich, da es dann eine Vielzahl von Betroffenen geben müsste. Davon ist nichts zu erkennen, sodass die wahrscheinlichste Lösung weiterhin die ist, dass *doch* ein Sohn oder ein Freund diese Rechnung produziert hat - *provoziert hat sie allerdings dieses Spiel*.



markus_MMA schrieb:


> ...Einzelverbindungsnachweis...
> Aber die können sich ja irgendwas ausdenken. Wer kontrolliert die ?


 Das ist, wie Teleton schon sagte, in TKG §45i geregelt (siehe hier). Es gibt keine Geister, die Nummern wählen, aber es gibt technische Fehler (das halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da ja immerhin jemand WI spielt) und natürlich gibt es auch Leute mit krimineller Energie - aber die würden doch nicht bloß ein Opfer haben (es sei denn, es waren Leute aus dem Umfeld). 
Wenn hier in kürzester Zeit 20,50, 100 Betroffene posten würden, käme man ins Grübeln. So aber nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Ich bin mittlerweile Erbsenzähler bei WI. Das Spiel geht so langsam voran, dass ich verstehen kann, wie ungeduldige Menschen auf die Idee kommen, da etwas zu katalysieren. Aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man da Hunderte von Euros ausgeben kann, das erscheint mir absurd.


----------



## Bine (7 September 2009)

*AW: DOPPEL HILFEEE 0900 macht sich selbstständig*

Also wenn ihr mich fragt.....

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass die Rechnung falsch ist. D.h. da stimmt weder der Anschluss noch die Dienstleistung. Vielleicht hats da jemandem einfach die Datenbank zerwürfelt und man hat Sex-Dienstleistungen mit WI verquirlt und die Telefonnumer noch dazu.  Nichts ist unmöglich.....wenn eine DB gezielt von einem Hacker angegriffen wird.....

@Aka-Aka
Dass das Spiel runden bzw. tagesbasiert ist, ist ja gerade der Reiz daran. Du guckst ein mal am Tag oder pro Woche rein, machst deine Einstellungen entsprechend und nutzt den Rest des Tages mit anderen echten Dingen. Du musst eben nicht den ganzen Tag davor sitzen um am Ball zu bleiben. Coinskaufen ist da eher überflüssig. Außerdem glaube ich den Jungs einfach mal.

Gruß

Bine


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2009)

*Verleitet Wurzelimperium zum Geld ausgeben?*

Dieser Frage bin ich nachgegangen und habe einige Tage lang das Spiel gespielt. Zwar wird es recht schnell anstrengend (man muß bei dem Spiel Zeug anbauen, um es dann zu verkaufen. Mit jedem neuen Level bekommt man neue Gemüse/Blumen/...-sorten, die brauchen aber zum Wachsen immer länger)

Aber: Ich bin mittlerweile irgendwo im Mittelfeld (Platz 15000/28000 oder so) und das, obwohl ich meine "Ware" immer fast billigst verkaufe. Wer derzeit allerdings begeistert ist, das sind die beiden Söhne, beide deutlich unter 10.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2009)

*was ich eigentlich sagen wollte...*

...es gibt keinen starken Druck, Geld auszugeben. Dies ist bei anderen Spielen anders, bei denen ein deutlich höheres Risiko besteht, dass gerade Kinder und Jugendliche verlockt werden, Geld auszugeben.
Von daher denke ich auch nicht, dass WI hier für das Forum ein Thema wird. Was hier wirklich passiert ist, bleibt unklar... Wäre halt jetzt spannend, wenn man hören würde, wie die Geschichte weiter geht...


----------

